# Monarch's Sinbad Project Completed-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Finally finish this before my deadline, I really enjoyed building and painting this great model, so far its my favorite from the Monarch series, I added pattern work on vest, alot of hours went into this, pictures dont give this kit justice. It was difficult to photo lizard. because he or she is on an angle.Sinbad was 98 percent painted by airbrush, base was hand brush mostly except for the base coats, and weathering powders were used and real dirt from california.Thanks for taking the time to look, much appreciated.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

more pics


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Job on this very desirable kit:thumbsup:
Love your chioce of colors!!!
Mcdee


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was not moved untill I saw the work you did on the face!

great job!....the little lizzards are a hoot too!

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey what happened to the severed arm?
Mcdee


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Is the pattern on the vest a decal, or painted on? Stenciled?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Again...JAW DROPPING! WOW Randy....you painted this kit GREAT!
Love all the colors and the design on the vest and the extra details even down to the California dirt...!

Great job!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The severed arm made the base look too cluttered, it just didnt fit in, I did paint it, I will send it to Scott, he can add it on , if he wants.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Jodet said:


> Is the pattern on the vest a decal, or painted on? Stenciled?


Pattern was painted using a vinyl stencil.

Randy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Utterly jaw-droppingly fantastic Randy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The face is incredibly expressive. The groundwork is great (especially the moss and aging)- I can't fault it! The pattern on the waistcoat's the icing on the cake!!
I've gotta have this kit!

Chris.

ps: Thank you for doing this as a WIP. It's cool watching a master at work.....


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks all for the kind words much apprecited, the masking at times can be tedious, but worth the effort.I would like to see a monster for this kit.

Randy


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for posting Buzz. The lizard, the vest, the moss, really make it eye catching. Superb paint job. Gotta have that kit, it looks like a real fun kit to do.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Now that is a fantastic model!! Thanks for the pics!!! ...Jeff


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Simply awe-inspiring work, Buzz!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wayne


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Excellent job Buzz, Looking forward to the kit.
Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Thanks all for the kind words much apprecited, the masking at times can be tedious, but worth the effort.I would like to see a monster for this kit.
> 
> Randy


Very good point Buzz, Scott had mentioned that he was considering a 'companion' kit for Sinbad...which would be the Monster he is battling ! I suppose it would depend on the sales of this kit, and I don't see a problem with this kit selling big time! Let's hope Monarch gets this and of course the Ghost on to the playing field soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, man, that's beautiful! I can't wait for this one to come out
so I can put it on my to-do-pile and maybe get to it in 5 or 10 years...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, you did a great job. This is a fine kit. I love the face sculpt.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great job, excellent all round.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

*Holy Carp!!!*Now I want one more than ever! Buzz, you are the man!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic work, on an excellent, very well sculpted kit! 
Man, the colors used on the base just blows me away, and you've done an awesome job on Sinbad as well, very realistic all the way around.:thumbsup:

Must have this kit ASAP!
Thanks for posting these great pics Buzz! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is it just me or are the pictures just a little too dark to fully appreciate buzz' great paint job.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Price and arrival date of Sinbad in hobby shops.What about the Ghost of Castle Mare.Am I forgetting any.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

buzzconroy said:


> Pattern was painted using a vinyl stencil.
> 
> Randy


It looks great!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

WOW! Fantastic work as usual, Buzz!

Hooty--(Note to self. If I should ever come up against Buzz in a model contest, withdraw quietly and bow to his modeling superiority)


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words, it was a privlege to be elected to paint this awesome sculpt kudos to Scott and Jeff for making this model come true.

The pics are are not dark on my laptop, i see most of the shading, like i said its really diffrent in person the shading is subtle but vivid, the eyes are actually hazel green with full pupil detail with glare reflection, in pic looks like a black dot.

Randy


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Just gorgeous! Sold me on the kit!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful paint job on a beautiful kit, nuff said!:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Forgot to add spider, here it is.
Randy


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

AWESOME! Very Aurora like!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

More stunning work by Buzz! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks freakin' awesome.
I really love the moss effect. I've tried that before and it's a really hard one not to "over-do". You nailed it. Looks great! Love your style!!!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Fantastic job! The face really comes to life.

Cappy D


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I bow to a true master! Superb work, Randy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Many thanks again all for the great compliments, much appreciated.

Randy


----------



## emsinker (Jun 25, 2008)

Randy:

A truly outstanding piece of artwork. Thank you for so generously sharing some of the process. I would love to see a lighter, more detailed picture of just the face!

Ed


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Saw this in person this weekend, Buzz, you are the man, as always you did a absolutely fantastic job on a great looking kit.
Rob 
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Rob for the great compliment, built ups look much better in person, highlights are washed out in pics.I really enjoyed doing this one.

Randy


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Oh man...this is the first time I have seen this built up and painted. Great work on a cool kit! That gives me something to look forward to from Monarch. I did not read each entry here but I am sure there are plenty of compliments on the mossy rocks. Let me be next next in line to say I like it too!


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Not only is this an outstanding piece of building and painting, but the kit itself really has an Aurora authenticity about its design and composition. 
Even their box art (as seen on Nossie) hits the spot.

The only thing that separates Monarch kits from their esteemed ancestor is the smell (curse those health and safety regulations!).

We may have to wait that bit longer for Monarch kits but I'm sure it will be worth it.
LB


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Buzz, I only have one thing to say...

Trust in Allah, but tie up your camel! 

Seriously you did a great job on the kit, your attention to detail is superb.

It looks to me like an amalgam of several screen Sinbads, The lamp is 7th Voyage, The costume and background are Golden Voyage, and the face is a bit of John Phillip Law and Patrick Wayne (Eye of the Tiger) together.

Kudos to you and Scott and Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

wow Randy, you really did this kit justice :thumbsup: It looks so life like.

Simon


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Simply BRILLIANT work!! Can't wait to get ahold of one of these.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Love it!Great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

WOW!!! This is the first time I've seen actual photos of the new kit from Monarch. Very very cool!!! And, Randy, you _are_ a master of our craft! I've seen some of your work here and am always really impressed at your quality and creativity. Again, great job!! - Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So, eh, when will it be in the stores?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I think Thanksgiving, dont quote me on this,

Randy


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Great work buzz especially the pattern on the vest great idea !!!!!!!!


Sprayray


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> I think Thanksgiving, dont quote me on this,
> 
> Randy


OOPS...Just Quoted you on this...I was just talking to Scott and it looks like it's on track and he also said and I'll Quote Scott...:
Hi Denis
I have to have the ghost ready to go into production in September/October. 
Scott

Looks rather promising to me:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sinbad is THE kit I'm waiting for!! I love my monster kits, but it's great to see human figures in styrene!! I really hope there'll be more! The Ghost's a must have too!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're not wrong Chris...I think Sinbad will be a runaway hit!...and when the Ghost is released...LOOKOUT! 
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Standing behind Chris in the queue 'down under'...

Can't wait for the Ghost and I just love the Ray Harryhausen Sinbad films. I mentioned earlier how I thought the kit carries references for all three films.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Will enjoy when it is here! Hope buzz does a great buildup!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Man i cant wait to get all these when there released going to have to be immortal to build them all !!!!!! also looking forward to gorgo as well .


Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Will enjoy when it is here! Hope buzz does a great buildup!


I already painted and built up a ghost 
test shot many moons ago.

Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Wow! This is the first I have seen this! Excellent work! (playing on my new iPhone).


----------

